# Campeche, Tequila, Cervesa Thursday



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Leaving out of Freeport for overnighter to Tequila area. Target grouper, wahoo...whatever. Trolling and bottom fishing. Could use a couple crew to split expenses.
PM if interested.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

You guys should jump at the opportunity to go with Jerry. One hell of a man and fisherman. I have kid duty Friday night unfortunately or I would jump on board with him.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

X2 on what aggie said


----------

